# New member, workshop project and a couple of past projects



## andy brookes (12 Mar 2008)

Hi All,

Found this forum the other day when looking for idea's on how to extend my garage and re roof it. Had a good look round and it's great, lots of great idea's and making me what to buy lots of tools!!! damn you all!!!

Have completed a few projects in the past from building new doors for a kitchen in my old house, building a character workshop, building fitted wardobes, building a desk. All completed using B&Q materials cut at B&Q to my size requirements, then finishing with some trusty cheap tools, again B&Q £15 each tools!! I think I have made quite a good job considering the processes that I have used! I'll post some pic's up when I have a few mins free.

So back to the garage extension. Currently my garage is a very small single with an old cement absesdos roof which leaks. So it's time to re-roof and extend. I'm going to use the existing shell which is of ugly concrete block construction, but is built like a brick s**t house, so seems silly to knock down and start again. I'll be extending to the rear of the current garage to house a good workbench and tool storage shelving system. Then to the side and front will be a covered area that I can use to work on cars in the dry if its wet. The current garage will be kept clear for large wood and car projects. The extention will be 2x4" contruction with feather edge on the outside of everything including the old concrete block garage to tidy the looks of that up. Roof will be pitched with wickes corregated bitumen sheets over an OSB shell.I will post a pic of the plans.

Off to Cheltenham tonight to pick up a Cedar up and over door that I managed to pick up on ebay for £250, this ones brand new and cost £1100 at Xmas. The guy selling it has decided he wants a double garage door now. Glad he is as it should look great.

As I said, great forum and will be watching various projects...but will try to resist the urge to buy new tools. I'll post some pics of previous projects and the garage refit as it unfolds.

Cheers Andy in Dorset.


----------



## Philly (12 Mar 2008)

Welcome aboard, Andy!
Waka is extending his single garage at the moment - worth keeping an eye on his for ideas?
Best regards
Philly


----------



## woodbloke (12 Mar 2008)

Andy - welcome to the forum. I see you live in Dorset which can be a _very_ expensive part of the world to live in, 'specially if you want to start to extend the tool collection :wink: :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## PowerTool (12 Mar 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum  

Will look forward to the workshop build pictures.

Andrew


----------



## andy brookes (13 Mar 2008)

Thanks for all the welcomes' very friendly.

Here's the new door I picked up tonight, very pleased for 250 quid. And a pick of it on the top of my trusty Audi! I nearly flow on the way home! Taken a load of pics of past projects tonight, will post them later in the week as I need to hit the sack for a 7am flight to Manchester tomorrow (or is that this morning!)

















Cheers Andy


----------



## devonwoody (13 Mar 2008)

Welcome andy, your pics will appear shortly when moderators arrive.

BTW you mention asbestos roof, I've got one and local contractors want £600 to take mine away, and that was after I had cleared the garage myself.


----------



## Chris Knight (13 Mar 2008)

Like this:-
















This problem will go away after a couple more posts


----------



## Gordon T (13 Mar 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum,

those doors are very costly new, you seem to have a bargain there! Look forward to seeing future pics  

GT


----------



## andy brookes (13 Mar 2008)

devonwoody":1dpe27hu said:


> Welcome andy, your pics will appear shortly when moderators arrive.
> 
> BTW you mention asbestos roof, I've got one and local contractors want £600 to take mine away, and that was after I had cleared the garage myself.



Spoken to the local council, they accept asbestos at dedicated dumps in my area, as long as I wrap it and ring them before to make sure they have enough room. The key is not to break it when you take it off and wear a mask. Drilling it or sanding it is the worst thing that can be done.

Here's a couple of useful links I was sent by the council.

http://www.dorsetforyou.com/index.jsp?articleid=3154 

http://www.dorsetforyou.com/index.jsp?articleid=3164 

Cheers Andy


----------



## andy brookes (13 Mar 2008)

Gordon T":3bmetzn3 said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum,
> 
> those doors are very costly new, you seem to have a bargain there! Look forward to seeing future pics
> 
> GT



I checked the Gardor website and the RRP is £1345 without frame! The guy I bought it off paid £1100 quid in Dec. What an expensive mistaka to makea!

Cheers Andy


----------



## andy brookes (13 Mar 2008)

Here's a couple of 3D model pics for my garage extension. The grey bit is the existing garage, yellow bit the new extension. Still quite a bit of detail to finish on the model. Should give lots of loft storage, which I need so bad. Also a pic of the garage as it stands now....how ugly!
















Cheers Andy[/img]


----------



## Waka (13 Mar 2008)

Andy

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## andy brookes (13 Mar 2008)

And now for some previous projects! A fitted wardrobe and a desk, both made from B&Q ply with cheap B&Q tools. I also made good use of Ikea fittings for both, all less than a fiver and really good quality. Well recommended my me.














































Cheers Andy


----------



## devonwoody (14 Mar 2008)

Andy thanks for posting the link re disposal of asbestos.

Devon C.C. unfortunately dont work the same way, they direct you to a contractor for anything over a single bag full. 
And has I have got 16 sheets I dont think I would get away with 16 trips with a bag spread over time lapse.


----------



## mailee (14 Mar 2008)

Very impressive Andy. I do like the desk and the idea of the filing cabinet innards. Did you veneer the top or is it just ply? Nice finish too. The cable tidy (I think it is) is another good idea too. Are all the fittings for the wardrobes available from Ikea? I can see SWMBO wanting something like this if she sees this thread. Nice work. :wink:


----------



## Lord Nibbo (14 Mar 2008)

Quite impressed with the 3/4 empty wardrobe :lol: :wink:


----------



## andy brookes (14 Mar 2008)

mailee":224kbwlf said:


> Very impressive Andy. I do like the desk and the idea of the filing cabinet innards. Did you veneer the top or is it just ply? Nice finish too. The cable tidy (I think it is) is another good idea too. Are all the fittings for the wardrobes available from Ikea? I can see SWMBO wanting something like this if she sees this thread. Nice work. :wink:



Cheers. All the fitting are from Ikea...

Clothes Rail http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/10014898
Clothes Baskets http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/70106791
And loads of other bits http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/categ ... oom/11003/
Can't find the filing system or cable tidy on the website now. I'm sure they must still do them.

No veneer, just careful selection of ply! All was stained and then varnished with satin Ronseal.

Cheers Andy


----------



## andy brookes (14 Mar 2008)

Lord Nibbo":2h967epq said:


> Quite impressed with the 3/4 empty wardrobe :lol: :wink:



That will be my side! The doors barely shut on my wifes half!


----------



## Lord Nibbo (14 Mar 2008)

andy brookes":fidgimu5 said:


> Lord Nibbo":fidgimu5 said:
> 
> 
> > Quite impressed with the 3/4 empty wardrobe :lol:  :wink:
> ...



Your joking, you mean you get a space just for you? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Shadowfax (14 Mar 2008)

Half??? My wife has got waaaaay more than that!!

SF


----------



## Waka (14 Mar 2008)

If only I had a wardrobe


----------



## andy brookes (14 Mar 2008)

Not quite sure how I have managed to keep my half......maybe its my smelly shoes!

This forum has cost me cash already!! Bought a Triton Router from B&Q today. Looks a bit of a different beast to the £15 B&Q power Router that I have always used before. Once the workshop is up and running I guess I will be building a table for it.

Cheers Andy


----------



## andy brookes (19 Mar 2008)

Loads more work done on the plans for the workshop, ready to start clearing the space behind the existing garage now. Also need to price up fully. Initial estimate is around £1500.

Anyone know any good suppliers of 4x2 in the dorset hants area?

Cheers Andy


----------



## Woodmagnet (20 Mar 2008)

Andy. :wink:


----------



## Escudo (20 Mar 2008)

What ho Andy, welcome to the forum.

I am sure you will find this a very friendly and helpful place.

Not so sure about your taste in garments though, one or two of those shirts look like they have been fashioned from deck chair material . I must introduce you to my tailor. I like the furry pillows very fluffy, I bet they are comfy after a hard days work.

Regards, Tony


----------



## andy brookes (27 Mar 2008)

Spent the weekend dismantiling this mess 






and hacking back the hedges to to be left with this area for my workshop extention. A bit of digging to be done now!


----------



## exigetastic (27 Mar 2008)

andy brookes":2ic5kh1f said:


> Anyone know any good suppliers of 4x2 in the dorset hants area?



Try dobuild , basically they seem to "broker" building materials. I've had lots of x2 off them recently. It always comes from my local timber merchants, but at a big discount to counter customers.

BTW I have an Asbestos building to get rid of. Our stupid council won't let me take it in our car because we have a pickup :evil: You can only ever make one trip in a lifetime too, which has to be by appointment and you can't miss your 5 minute "appointment slot".

Been quoted >2k to remove mine (it is a fair bit bigger at 17.5m x 5m) Might hire a jcb and dig a big hole in my back garden (i)

Si


----------



## andy brookes (28 Mar 2008)

exigetastic":1bewqamu said:


> andy brookes":1bewqamu said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know any good suppliers of 4x2 in the dorset hants area?
> ...



Thanks for the tip on dobuild, their prices are very good. 

Sounds like I am lucky in Dorset, best get on with it before they change the rules!

Cheers Andy


----------



## mailee (28 Mar 2008)

> Your joking, you mean you get a space just for you? :lol: :wink:




I am with you on that one your Lordship. My wife has my half of the wardrobe and half of my sons not to mention one in the spare bedroom! :shock: As for shoes don't even go there! I am sure I married Emelda Marcos! :shock:


----------



## blurk99 (12 Apr 2008)

exigetastic":2trr98bk said:


> andy brookes":2trr98bk said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know any good suppliers of 4x2 in the dorset hants area?
> ...



you could try hiring an 'asbestos skip' - if you can 'flat pack' the whole building to go in it, a friend did this last summer as the local tip said no more than 2 sheet per week and he had 2 garage roofs to get rid of

http://www.skiphireuk.co.uk/default.asp/p=11
http://www.selectaskip.co.uk/asbestos/
http://www.valueskiphire.co.uk/asbestos/

cheers,

jim


----------



## exigetastic (13 Apr 2008)

blurk99":1nr47obh said:


> you could try hiring an 'asbestos skip' - if you can 'flat pack' the whole building to go in it, a friend did this last summer as the local tip said no more than 2 sheet per week and he had 2 garage roofs to get rid of
> 
> http://www.skiphireuk.co.uk/default.asp/p=11
> http://www.selectaskip.co.uk/asbestos/
> ...



Nice one jim never realised that was an option!

Will give them a call in the week.

Si


----------



## devonwoody (13 Apr 2008)

My thanks for information also. (Ive got a double garage with Abo roof)
Also my council work the 2 bag rule and log you in their abo book.

I think they are working a scam of some sort, because garages and other things cannot be put into a sack anyway because of quantity.


----------



## andy brookes (24 Apr 2008)

Haven't posted much, but have been reading lots and picking up lots of great tips.

I have been making some progress on the workshop. Have dug out and shuttered the area at the rear of the garage for the slab. Also dug one of the holes for one of the posts to sit on, just 2 more to go!

Also finished all the plans and drawings. So now know what timber I need. Was speaking to a neighbour last weekend and asked him where he got his timber for his newly finished garage. He recommended http://www.christchurchtimber.co.uk/ and the quote they came back with is the cheapest, including the dobuild quote I got. Also checked out the quality of the sawn timber he has had from them and its better than a lot of PAR I have seen from other places! So could be useful for others in the area.

Will post some photos of the preps if the weather is any good this weekend.

Cheers Andy


----------



## andy brookes (3 May 2008)

So pics of the progress......

A load or shuttering and a load of old broken up paving slabs I had hanging around the garden. Just need to get some fines to fill the gaps and its ready for a DPM and some concrete. Found its cheaper to buy it premixed than to mix my own.











One of the holes for a concrete pad for the posts for the covered areas.






Will be ordering timber for the frame this week and concrete will be in a couple of weekends time. So should be some more interesting updates soon.


----------



## andy brookes (12 May 2008)

A little more progress....

Sand down and ready for....











The DPC.....






Concrete is coming saturday and a grands worth of timber, I'm going to be a busy boy![/img]


----------



## andy brookes (19 May 2008)

Busy weekend just gone. Concrete turned up 40 mins early on saturday morning.... I was still in bed eating toast! Lots of rushing about to remove the tarps that I had down to protect all the preps from the rain that never came, and I was ready for the 1.4m3 of concrete to be dumped. I had asked a mate to come round to tamp the slab, but as the concrete was early my wife mucked in and helped. Both of us nearly ended face first is the concrete due to the hedges been quite close to the edge of the slab! This pic is from sunday morning after a gentle brushing to remove the tarp marks....looking good.











10.30 saw the delivery of 39 sheets of OSB (hiding under the camo tarp, a load of 2x4 and various other timber including three huge 6x6 posts for the carport section of the workshop.
















Then built myself a saw bench from a couple of the 4.2m 4x2's and starting cutting all the lengths using make shift jigs to cut to length when I had a number of the same length to cut.











Will be working in the eves to cut more timber to length, then next weekend will be sheet cutting and building trusses and walls. Hopefully weekend after will be erection time.......


----------



## Mcluma (19 May 2008)

You are doing good

Lucky you have a bank-holiday weekend coming up, 

with hopefully no rain


----------



## andy brookes (29 May 2008)

Loads of progress over the weekend in my make shift workshop!!






First truss, just a little diddy one for the very rear of the workshop






Another truss for the transition between small and large roof span






Lots of trusses, 7 in all.






Well impressed with the air nailer I got from Aldi for under £20. All the OSB is nailed on using it.

Lots of prepared beams ready for assembly this weekend hopefully!






Another view of a truss, this one is for the front of the garage. Also note my cutting table that I made. don't know why I have not done without one before. Its a pair of stanley plastic tressels with a cross beam on each, them 4 longitudinal beams. I set my saw to just more than thickness of the sheet I'm cutting and rip away without having to balance the sheet half of the table.






As long as the weather is kind this weekend, It should be off with the old roof of the garage and then assembly time.[/img]


----------



## Mcluma (29 May 2008)

That it looking good,

Did you glue the osb to the timber and then nailed?? or just nailed??

And i see you still haven't returned the compactor :lol:


----------



## andy brookes (29 May 2008)

glued as well as nailed. Bit over the top really I guess!

Yep still have the compactor...must return it this weekend.


----------



## andy brookes (3 Jun 2008)

The build weekend was a long one, took friday off to build wall and get prepared for the assembly.....

Preps to the posts

















Quick lay out of the main beams to make sure all the joints were correct






Wall Assembly






Saturday morning began with stripping the old roof off






By midday we had the new wall plates attached and all the beams and posts up
















Then trusses






Saturday afternoon saw the final truss and loft boarding complete











Sunday was spent boarding the roof and getting some roofing sheet in place





















Not a bad weekends work, lots done thanks to a couple of mates. Still obviously got lots to do. The roof is now waterproof. Need to stuff the walls with some insulation and a membrane on the uotside to keep the weather out until I can clad them.


----------



## Raggy (3 Jun 2008)

coming on nicely


----------



## Mcluma (3 Jun 2008)

You're hard work paid off,

I love it when a plans comes together :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OLD (3 Jun 2008)

This is very impressive there must have been lots of careful measurements and plans drawn to be able to prefab everything so as to have such a smooth quick build. Which is always a good idea when the roof has to come off.


----------



## OPJ (3 Jun 2008)

You appear to be making fast progress on what appears to be a vast improvement to the size of your workshop. Keep those photo's coming! :wink:


----------



## andy brookes (4 Jun 2008)

Lots of planning did help a lot. We only had to cut down a couple of sheets by a few mm's to get everything to fit. Not bad for 39 sheets of OSB and hundreds of meters of 2 x 4. my friends were pretty impressed with how it all slotted together....I was even more impressed!!

As it all had to fit around the old garage, I spent a fair amount of time surveying the old structure. I found that the block structure was all over the place as far as levels and squareness was concerned. I took quite a long time over placing the new wall plates which showed how out of square the blocks were. But once those were in the right place everything went together nicely. I guess the key was to not deviate from the grand plan...... any changes or inaccurate assembly will always bite your buttocks later!

Will take some more pics tonight to show with the roof on.

Cheers Andy


----------



## Mcluma (4 Jun 2008)

This picture says it all









BTW, Putting those branches on the bonnet of your car, is not good for the paint, it leaves a lot of scratches :wink: :wink:


----------



## andy brookes (4 Jun 2008)

Pics of the roof sheeting on.....











Still lots to do!

PS, that car has been through a lot more than just a few scatches! See www.teamrado.blogspot.com for the full story! and loads of pics here http://www.flickr.com/photos/teamrado/collections/

Cheers Andy


----------



## andy brookes (15 Jul 2008)

Not much progress over the last few weeks due to Holidays and weekend here there and everywhere, but have managed to fit the new door.











Will now be painting the new bit at the back and getting electrics and benches sorted. Will then be able to get going on cladding the outside to make it look all pretty!


----------



## smokey (15 Jul 2008)

Cracking project Andy and great pre planning too boot 

Keep us updated

Erran


----------



## andy brookes (18 Jul 2008)

Socket rail (out of the skip from work) and bench and shelf supports going in.











Bit of painting to brighten it all up






After a couple more coats of paint and the nearly laid laminate floor, cheap B&Q stuff, cost £40 to do 10m2. Makes sweeping up so easy, and warm under foot.


----------



## Raggy (18 Jul 2008)

When do you move your bed in?

:wink:


----------



## Mcluma (18 Jul 2008)

Great Job, I like the garage door, looks really good


----------



## filsgreen (20 Jul 2008)

Fantastic job Andy, well done.


----------



## andy brookes (12 Aug 2008)

It's been a while! Few more pics of progress.

The tool storage area and work bench






more tool starage opposite the bench






everything has its place, easy to keep tidy that way






inside the main garage area






from the other end






bike storage on pulleys






Still need to clad the outside, make the window frames and the side man door.


----------

